# TRU OIL at walmart



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i just got a spray can of tru oil gun stock finish at the local walmart anybody ever try this ,i heard of people using the for the back of the neck or whatever i was wondering if i could spray this over poly ?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm sure it would be a good product but I dont think it will stick to poly. I would sand the back of the neck down first. The other option is to try it and if it doesn"t stick it will just peel off in a thin layer. Then sand the neck down and spray it again. let us know.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

im just finishing up two bodys that i wil post when im done as for the necks i just sprayed 1 coat of poly which is the first time using it .dont spray so good as lacquer maybe i will sand only the back of the neck back, i will let yous know, i was thinkin i should buy a few cans before we never see them again at walleyworld


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Tru-oil will NOT stick to poly...no point realy. you need to sand down to wood for it to stick basicaly.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah, like lowtones and al3d say, doesnt work- ive tried it.
cool that you found it at walmart tho! they dont carry it here-


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

maybe i will keep a couple of can for next year builds 
sdsre


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

they did not carry it it here untill hunting season was close to being among us .it dont hurt to look :smilie_flagge17:


----------

